# Brining update...



## Otter (Sep 29, 2004)

Just received my Nov/Dec issue of Cook's Illustrated, and the major article is on brining turkey. Timing is perfect, as I had already started defrosting the noble bird. Come this weekend, I'm going to have a go at it - women and children in the lifeboats first!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Otter, I have been tempted to subscribe, but it seems so pricey for so few issues.  In your experience, it is worth the money?  

Love the show, and have _The Best Recipe_ cookbook.


----------



## Otter (Sep 29, 2004)

I subscribe to Cook's Illustrated and Cuisine at Home. It is worth it to me not to have to wade through advertisements. I'll post the brining results under chicken/turkey since it will be specific to a particular meat. I really want to try it on pork chops also since they tend to get dry if you overcook them even slightly.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

I just did a chicken for last night's dinner and it turned out great.  Let another beginner know how you do.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

Ditto on that, Otter, if you please.  I've decided to try it this weekend myself.


----------



## Otter (Sep 29, 2004)

Audeo, let's just hope they don't call this "The Battle of the Turkeys! hehehe!"   Anyway, let's compare notes in the poultry section after the fact. I've always been happy with my turkey, but if it can be improved, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

No battle from this end, Otter.  Haven't had the swords sharpened in decades.  I'll see you over in Poultry on Sunday!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

I know you guys have been down the brining road already, but I have a question before attempting to get started this weekend.

Regarding the addition of sugar, white or brown, to the brine, does anyone have an opinion as to how that will specifically affect a turkey?  

Previously, this discussion has been on chickens and I personally find a significant difference between the two birds.


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmmm...Audeo, I personally prefer the brown sugar for both. It is just a preference though. I really don't think it matters a great deal to the overall result.


----------



## Otter (Sep 30, 2004)

I just finished the Cook's Illustrated article, and they mentioned that air drying 8-24 hours after brining provides a crisper skin. Does anybody go to this extreme (starting to get a little Alton Brownish)?


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 30, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I subscribe to Cook's Illustrated and Cuisine at Home. It is worth it to me not to have to wade through advertisements. I'll post the brining results under chicken/turkey since it will be specific to a particular meat. I really want to try it on pork chops also since they tend to get dry if you overcook them even slightly.



What was the name, I looked under poultry for the brine but could not find it.  Also, is the recipe easy to divide?  I do not buy whole chickens as I only eat the white meat.  







   :roll:   GO DUCKS = GET ARIZONA STATE   :twisted:


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Otter, to save me the expense of buying the magazine, what did it say, if anything, about sugar?  And did it expound on the air drying?  (I love crispy skin!)


----------



## Otter (Sep 30, 2004)

No mention of sugar, just 1 cup salt per gallon of water for a 4 hour brine and 1/2 cup per gallon for a 12 hour brine. There was only a brief mention of the air drying - just dry after brining and put on some type of rack that will elevate it off the pan bottom. The article dealt only with turkey, not chicken, and to me they are different birds in terms of moistness. I've never brined one, so possibly somebody who has can handle that question.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, Otter.  And ditto on the differences.  Completely different birds in taste, texture and "moisture retention," in my opinion.

Okay.  I wonder what wonders of info the web will yield.....


----------



## chez suz (Sep 30, 2004)

Norgeskog..here is  a basic brine recipe that will work for your white meat chicken...brining is actually meant for the white meat as its what has the tendency to be dry and not as moist and flavorful as the dk meat.
8 cups water
1/2c kosher salt
1/2c sugar (of your choice)...can be white, brown, honey molases, maple syrup or combo of
Mix all to dissolve and combine
Add Chicken Breasts
Refrigerate and brine 1 1/2 - 2 hrs.
Rinse chicken
Season w/anything but SALT.
If pan roasting chicken omit sugars as chicken will burn..only use for roasting.
Audeo...check out 2 FN recipes for Turkey...Alton Brown Good Eats and Wolfgang Puck....you will see that any sweetner is AOK to use.


----------



## Otter (Sep 30, 2004)

PS: The salt was table salt, increase cuppage accordingly if you use kosher.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you, chez.  I will be studying both and anything else I can find.

Otter, thanks for the clarification.  I will use Kosher.  Actually, I may use canning salt.  Same stuff, I believe, and I have a lot more of that.  (Verify, verify...)


----------



## Robt (Sep 30, 2004)

I subscribe to Cooks Illustrated also as well as Fine Cooking.  Assuming that all who wish have already gone to C.I. web site;  I went to F.C. site and did a search on brining.  I think that you will find a lot of great info there.

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/index.asp


 Some one above [ I didn't note the name, sorry] ask about brining parts.  No problem.  Just be aware that the fatter parts [ dark meat]  take to the brine better and You will taste more of it.

Alton brown's good eats  site has some good info too.  

http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/FAQ/FAQ.htm#500

If you like brining poultry,  wait until you try PORK!


----------

